# besta



## Vache qui rit

Hello everyone,

When I read the Herman de Coninck poem that begins, "o, ik weet het niet," I fell in love with it instantly. Luckily for me, the Dutch is quite simple, but there's one word I don't understand and can't find a definition for anywhere. What does "besta" mean? It looks as if it meant something like "beast," but I have no way of knowing for sure.

Dank jullie wel!
Hannah


----------



## Forero

I would like to see some context, if you please.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

It's probably "ik besta" (or "besta jij"), and that's the present form (resp. 1st person and 2nd singular) of the verb _bestaan_, to exist.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

beast = beest

...by the way


----------



## Vache qui rit

Forero said:


> I would like to see some context, if you please.



Oh, sorry! Here are the first four lines of the poem, which is all I can post according to the rules.

o, ik weet het niet,
maar besta, wees mooi.
zeg: kijk, een vogel
en leer me de vogel zien

Most of the language (but not the meaning!) seems pretty simple, but I can't find a definition for "besta" anywhere. Grytolle, your translation seems to fit—can anyone confirm that that's the right meaning in this context?

Thanks!


----------



## Peterdg

Vache qui rit said:


> Oh, sorry! Here are the first four lines of the poem, which is all I can post according to the rules.
> 
> o, ik weet het niet,
> maar besta, wees mooi.
> zeg: kijk, een vogel
> en leer me de vogel zien
> 
> Most of the language (but not the meaning!) seems pretty simple, but I can't find a definition for "besta" anywhere. Grytolle, your translation seems to fit—can anyone confirm that that's the right meaning in this context?
> 
> Thanks!


"Besta" is here the imperative of the verb "bestaan". The translation would be something like:

O, I don't know, 
but exist, be pretty.
Say: "Look a bird" 
and teach me to see the bird.


----------



## Grytolle

Vache qui rit said:


> Grytolle, your translation seems to fit—can anyone confirm that that's the right meaning in this context?


I wasn't helping you translating your poem, I merely told you that "beest" (not "besta") is the Dutch form of "beast"


----------



## Vache qui rit

Grytolle said:


> I wasn't helping you translating your poem, I merely told you that "beest" (not "besta") is the Dutch form of "beast"



Oops.  I misread you. But thanks, everyone, for your help!


----------

